# Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?



## leuchtturm (6. März 2005)

Moin Bordies, 
habt Ihr einen Kutter - Tipp für die Nordsee ab Den Helder ? 
Ich wollte auf Dorsch raus - alternativ auf Makrele. 

Daaanke. 
leuchtturm


----------



## angeltreff (6. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*

Makrele ?? Wann soll es denn losgehen, die Mini-Thune kommen erst so ab Juni in Küstennähe.

Ansonsten hier (rechts oben) ein paar Kutter, kennen tue ich keinen - also ohne Wertung.


----------



## leuchtturm (6. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*

Ich wollte Mitte April auf Dorsch raus und im Sommer auf Makrele. 

Ich wollte mal neues ausprobieren, da ich sonst auf Dorsch nur auf die Ostsee (Heiligenhafen od. Maasholm) fahre. 

Die nördliche Ecke von Holland reizt mich da schon mehr als Scheveningen. 

Ich werde mich mal durch die Kutterliste klicken. Danke!
Hat jemand Erfahrungen, die er / sie loswerden möchte ?

leuchtturm


----------



## seaman (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*

Moin,moin 
Bin vor Jahren mit der Merkur und der Borndiep raus gefahren. Es wurde dann aber nicht mehr gefangen so dass wir jetzt seit einiger zeit nicht mehr nach Den Helder gefahren sind.Wenn du hin fährtst berichte  ob es wieder besser geworden ist oder nicht
seaman


----------



## leuchtturm (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*

Moin seaman, #h


danke für Dein statement. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, welcher Kutter in Den Helder empfehlenswert ist. 
Ich bin dort eigentlich auch nicht "nur" zum angeln. (auch solche Urlaube gibt es....
Aber warum solllte man es nicht einmal versuchen. 
Mich wundert nur, dass hier so wenig Resonanz kommt. So uninteressant ist die Gegend ja doch nicht. 

Mal schauen. 
Danke und Petri
leuchtturm


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*



> Mich wundert nur, dass hier so wenig Resonanz kommt. So uninteressant ist die Gegend ja doch nicht.


 Nein, die Gegend nicht, allerdings für meinereiner das Kutterangeln. In meinen Augen gibt es Schöneres dort.

Danach hast du m.E. nicht gefragt.


----------



## dirkbo (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*

Schau mal unter www.Hochseeangelverein.de
Die bieten im März eine komplette Tour an !!!!
Die Tour per Bus startet glaube ich in WittenNRW!
Ist also nicht weit wech von Dir  #6


----------



## leuchtturm (8. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*

:q Moin dirkbo, 
datt iss wirklich in der Nähe...aber Du bist noch näher dran an Witten. 
Wo badest Du denn sonst so Deine Würmer?
War vor Jahren mal an der Ruhr - Hattinger Str. - habe zugesehen, wie Cormorane die dicken Aale in der Nacht gefangen haben.. !!

Moin Wedaufischer, 
ich fahre schon seit Jahren in diese Gegend (Julianadorp), aber die Idee mit dem Kutter kam mir erst in diesem Jahr.... es gibt viel zu entdecken und warum soll in dieser Gegend kein leckerer Fisch an die Angel gehen? Die Grachten habe ich in dieser Gegend schon mit entsprechendem Frostschutz gefüllt... 

Vielen Dank an Euch für die Anregungen!
Ich werde demnächst hier berichten! 

Leuchtturm


----------



## dirkbo (16. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*

@leuchtturm
Ich habe erst im November 04 meinen Fischereischein gemacht. Bisher war ich immer nur in den umliegenden "Forellenpuffs" unterwegs.
Aber im Jahre 2005 werde ich voll angreifen !!!! Wo genau, dass weiß ich auch noch nicht. 
Dieser Verein, der auch die Fahrt nach Den Helder anbietet hat ganz günstige Konditionen. Und vor allen Dingen kann man den Kanalschein für schlappe 16 € erwerben ... ich finde das voll ok!!!


----------



## gardeur (23. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*

Hallo Leuchturm,
ich war im Sommer auf MS Nestor zum Makrelen fischen draußen. Wir haben trotz schwerer See sehr gut gefangen. Das Schiff ist sauber und die Crew wenn du vernüftig angelst auch sehr hilfsbereit. Wir fahren morgen wieder nach Den Helder aber nur an den Kanal oder Polder


----------



## leuchtturm (23. März 2005)

*AW: Kutter-Tipp ab Den Helder ?*

Moin gardeur, 

danke für den Tipp. 
Auf Dorsch warst Du wohl nicht raus? Wenn Du ab Morgen mal oben bist und rein zufällig an einem Kutter vorbeikommst, kannst Du ja mal nach dem Dorschfang schauen...... |supergri


----------

